# Esperanto: figurece



## Luchjo

Cuál es la mejor traducción del esperanto al al español de "figurece" en la frase:

_Oni diras *figurece*, ke Ludoviko Zamenhof ne kreis la lingvon, sed eltiris ĝin el naciaj lingvoj._
Traducción posible:
_Se dice *fugazmente *que Ludwik Zamenhof no inventó el idioma, sino que lo arrancó de los idiomas nacionales.

_


----------



## Makinary

Malfeliĉe mi ne scias la hispanan lingvon, mi ne bone povas helpi vin. Luchjo, vi devas scii ke kelkaj esperantaj vortoj ne estas tradukeblaj al iuj lingvoj, eble por ke vi esprimos la ideon de ĉi tiu vorto vi ne uzos unu vorton sed unu frazo. Estas esperantaj vortoj kiu estas tradukeblaj al iuj lingvoj sed ne al aliaj.

Kie vi trovis ĉi tiun vorton "figurece"?


----------



## Selyd

*figurece* = metaforicamente.
*fugazmente *no se corrigue.
*fugazmente *= rapide.


----------



## Luchjo

Makinary said:


> Malfeliĉe mi ne scias la hispanan lingvon, mi ne bone povas helpi vin. Luchjo, vi devas scii ke kelkaj esperantaj vortoj ne estas tradukeblaj al iuj lingvoj, eble por ke vi esprimos la ideon de ĉi tiu vorto vi ne uzos unu vorton sed unu frazo. Estas esperantaj vortoj kiu estas tradukeblaj al iuj lingvoj sed ne al aliaj.
> 
> Kie vi trovis ĉi tiun vorton "figurece"?



Dankon pro viaj komentoj, Makinary. La frazo troviĝas en "Vojaĝo en  Esperanto-lando" de Boris Kolker.


----------



## Luchjo

Selyd said:


> *figurece* = metaforicamente.
> *fugazmente *no se corrigue.
> *fugazmente *= rapide.



Gracias Selyd, en efecto, "metafóricamente" y "figuradamente" me gustan.


----------



## Dejzbor

_*figurece*_ = en sentido figurado.


----------



## Luchjo

Dejzbor said:


> _*figurece*_ = en sentido figurado.



Sí, "_en sentido figurado_" mejor aún, y más sencillo. Gracias Dejzbor.


----------

